# Hello



## Bebopalula (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi everyone, Just introducing myself, I have lived near Almograve on the West coast of Portugal for three years now. I hope that I can perhaps help others (not an expert on anything much, although I am a wizz on Pet's Passports and travelling Santander/Portugal, having done it loads of times) and, equally, get some advice sometimes.
My great love is music, especially 1950's (but I don't remember it from first time around, well, not quite, anyway!) and walking/camping.
Best wishes to all.
'lula


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Lula

Welcome to the Forum and hello. Sorry your music is a little before mine, Jimi Hendrix, Bob Dylan, The Stones etc.

As well a being helpful do you have a sense of humour, I ask because on this Forum it helps 

Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????

Like i normally use xtra ?


----------



## Bebopalula (Mar 11, 2010)

Well Peter, I don't know anyone who would confess to having no sense of humour, anymore that anyone will admit to being useless in the sack or being a bad driver! So, yes, I have a sense of humour, as long as nothing cruel, but can't promise that it will be the same as yours...you might like Alan Carr for example, who I find as amusing as plague...can't think of many examples of things I find funny on TV or radio at the moment, Curb Your Enthusiasm is good, but always seems to be on at some obscure time, ermmmm, that's about it I think. Can I still use this forum or shall I have to go and find a Portugal forum for serious and intense people?! I presume you are in charge of the forum? Must be a lot of work.
I like 60's music too, but most of it was nicked from much earlier recordings anyway!
Best wishes
Lula


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Bebopalula said:


> Well Peter, I don't know anyone who would confess to having no sense of humour, anymore that anyone will admit to being useless in the sack or being a bad driver! So, yes, I have a sense of humour, as long as nothing cruel, but can't promise that it will be the same as yours...you might like Alan Carr for example, who I find as amusing as plague...can't think of many examples of things I find funny on TV or radio at the moment, Curb Your Enthusiasm is good, but always seems to be on at some obscure time, ermmmm, that's about it I think. Can I still use this forum or shall I have to go and find a Portugal forum for serious and intense people?! I presume you are in charge of the forum? Must be a lot of work.
> I like 60's music too, but most of it was nicked from much earlier recordings anyway!
> Best wishes
> Lula


Hi Lula

No this Forum has nothing to do with me. The moderators i think tolerate me and those who like a laugh. But we can also be serious. 

Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????

Like i normally use xtra


----------



## Bebopalula (Mar 11, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Lula
> 
> No this Forum has nothing to do with me. The moderators i think tolerate me and those who like a laugh. But we can also be serious.
> 
> ...


OK, thanks for that Peter, bit of balance is always a good thing. One thing that does make me smile is Silvers avatar, the threesome thing. That appeals to my sense of humour - self deprecation (sp?) For the same reason I like the welsh guy, whose name escapes me, from Gavin and Stacey. I like people who can laugh at themselves. What sort of humour appeals to you Peter? Any favourite television comedies perhaps?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

My avatar is not meant to be funny, it's an advert, thinking of applying?


----------



## Bebopalula (Mar 11, 2010)

silvers said:


> My avatar is not meant to be funny, it's an advert, thinking of applying?


Only if Peter 666 makes up numbers. I am a female of taste and discrimination.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry, I draw the line at Scousers, I have standards you know.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



silvers said:


> Sorry, I draw the line at Scousers, I have standards you know.


Scouser. Shame i Live in New Brighton, Liverpool and Scousers live across the river. Standards i am getting a little old now at 61 to have standards. So take me as you find me.


Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????

Like i normally use xtra


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I didn't know you were a "Plazzy" sorry.


----------



## Bebopalula (Mar 11, 2010)

silvers said:


> Sorry, I draw the line at Scousers, I have standards you know.


Your decision, so long as you realise this excludes Our Cilla and Jimmy Tarbuck. Still time to reconsider.
I am off to Alvor shortly for a few days to get a bit of life, so have a good weekend all.


----------

